#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-10-25
<texasrussian> Anyone not afk?
<soapee01> Howdy!  New to the loco concept. Is this operating out of a standard LUG or a different entity altogether.  Also was there any interest in Corpus Christi (didn't see it on the wiki)?
<stlsaint> soapee01: sup
<stlsaint> soapee01: iirc as of right now there is no major texas LoCo...most cities have smaller groups within them due to texas being so large
<soapee01> I gathered that, just didn't see one in Corpus (there is a LUG, not sure about activity). Didn't know if someone was planning on starting one here or not (or if it's worth the effort with CC being such a small market).
<stlsaint> soapee01: really is up to you, i started up a group in killeen cause there was not one
<soapee01> thanks for the info.
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-10-26
<TexasRussian> Anyone on?
<pleia2> TexasRussian: I think typically a lot of people have drifted off by this time of night
<pleia2> (and I'm not in Texas! I just visit sometimes :))
<TexasRussian> lol why?
<TexasRussian> where are you from?
<mrand> B-sides security conference in Dallas weekend of Nov 4th
<mrand> Well, Irving actually.
<spridel> BSidesDFW is Nov 5th. please RSVP if you are going to attend.
<mrand> spridel: I swear the registration for these events are the most unorganized I've ever seen.  You have a wiki, facebook, and eventbright.  Which is the master?
<mrand> Were you the one in the kilt that I met down in Austin?
<spridel> event brite
<spridel> mrand: yes
<stlsaint> sup folks
<mrand> Howdy
<mrand> spridel: then why does facebook beg for responses?
<spridel> not sure.  Generaly all bsides work off of event-bright.  Using the ticketing system.
<spridel> mrand: are you going to be in austin for LASCon?
<mrand> spridel: almost certainly not. It's hard for me to justify going down there for conferences... I'm a hardware guy.
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-10-27
<spridel> at least you can bring the munchkin to bsides and let her have fun at lockpick village :D
<mrand> might just do that.  I'll try to remember to bring a few of my more unique locks
<spridel> she had a lot of fun here at bsides austin, and andrew is going to be there as well.
<mrand> spridel: yes, I'm coming to be Andrew's crash test dummy again.  Not sure if I can keep my daughter interested the whole day.
<spridel> uh-oh, go go hack-kid-con
<texaswriter_> cool.
<texaswriter_> there's actually conversation in here. anybody awake in here?
<Linden940> lol texaswriter
<Linden940> how are you doing?
<Linden940> <<been sick an so I have hardly been on the computer..and on top of that I still had to work
<Linden940> guess everyone is still in bed
<Linden940> hello stlsaint long time no chat
<Linden940> how are you doing?
<stlsaint> Linden940: sup man
<Linden940> relaxing...trying to get over a bad flu
<stlsaint> oh me too...sinus infection for weeks now
<Linden940> yea
<Linden940> i got hit real bad monday...had to take monday off
<Linden940> worked all day tue and wed
<Linden940> it killed me..but got done what i needed done..now its just paper work and shit i can do at the computer
<Linden940> and you have had a sinus infection for weeks? damm...hope mine dont last that long lmao
<stlsaint> yea sucks bad
<stlsaint> im still over here in kuwait man
<Linden940> lol i bet
<Linden940> still?
<stlsaint> yep ill be home for xmas though so thats good
<Linden940> that works
<stlsaint> finally be able to get back to a solid connection and my servers, my connection here is top's 128KB
<Linden940> OUCH
<Linden940> That has to suck bad
<Linden940> but what I can tell you...back here in the states weather has been funky..or has been for Texas....we had 60+ some odd days of 100+ weather and no rain
<Linden940> we are starting to get some rain...but very little
<Linden940> well I will be in and out..so I will reply alittle slow but i am here
<stlsaint> Linden940: ha, ive been dealing with MONTHS of 120+ heat here lol
<spridel> could be worse, you could be on Bahrain.
<spridel> 120+ AND 100% humidity without rain.
<stlsaint> spridel: agreed
 * spridel lived in bahrain for 2 years while growing up.
<stlsaint> wow
<spridel> father was a lifer, he got stationed there
<Linden940> well...damm
<Linden940> lol I love the heat but not when its like being in a oven cooking
<stlsaint> yea
<Linden940> well I am heading off to the store
<stlsaint> later
<Linden940> well...the mower wont start now
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-10-28
<texaswriter> Linden940: at school at work, my exams are unrelenting. What's up.
<Linden940> sounds like fun texaswriter just been working...been real sick for like a week now
<Linden940> but I think I am starting to kick it now
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-10-29
<texaswriter> Bleah, yeah, I mysteriously got sick out of the blue too... wth!!!
<Linden940> texaswriter, yea I am still sick...got sick around Monday morning (hit me like of bricks) and still sick today..but starting to get better for sure
<Linden940> but its starting to drive me NUTS....it may help if I stopped working and got the rest I needed but...that I have not done as I have to work.
<Linden940> anyway...going out for lunch so talk to you all later
<texaswriter> sorry about that... gotta suck with all the halloween parties.. how are you still working today?
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-10-30
<Linden940> I had some small items I had to go work
<Linden940> I think  i would not been as sick for as long as I have been if i took some time off to sleep and get better but I had to many things that had to get done
#ubuntu-us-tx 2012-10-23
<Odd-rationale> Hello!
<Odd-rationale> And welcome!
<jeremywc> Howdy
<Odd-rationale> Where do you hail from?
<jeremywc> North side of Houston... Conroe
<jeremywc> you?
<Odd-rationale> North Dallas
<jeremywc> Ah, my condolences ;-)
<Odd-rationale> Well, welcome to the channel. Not much happens in here...
<jeremywc> Yea, I lurk in here from time to time... usually not much going on
<Odd-rationale> Oh, ok.
<jeremywc> Ever since Canonical collapsed the regional locos into one big Texas loco, I think it kind of killed things
<jeremywc> Hard for people to find a central place to meet in Texas :-P
<jeremywc> Or I guess convenient is a better word
<Odd-rationale> Yeah, we are all spread out.
#ubuntu-us-tx 2013-10-23
<stlsaint> any you scoundrels still around?
#ubuntu-us-tx 2014-10-24
<slick666_work> Happy Friday All
<slick666_work> Does Texas have much of an active LoCo?
#ubuntu-us-tx 2014-10-25
<Ardonel> Good morning all.
#ubuntu-us-tx 2015-10-21
<thebwt> Good morning Texas.
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-10-29
<tiwake> https://lubbock.craigslist.org/cto/5851086556.html
<Ardonel> tiwake: was that link your new GF?
<tiwake> Ardonel: I just laughed to myself when browsing craigslist
<Ardonel> It might be legit...
<tiwake> hmm
#ubuntu-us-tx 2017-10-23
<notme__> How active is this channel?
#ubuntu-us-tx 2017-10-28
<hwpplayer1> Hi texas
<hwpplayer1> How are you ;?
